# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  RealDoll,  life-size sex doll, Abyss Creations LLC, San Marcos, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Abyss Creations LLC

Inventor - Matt McMullen

clubrealdoll.com
 Club RealDoll is our new online community where you can interact with other RealDoll owners, post photos and videos of your RealDoll, exchange repair/care advice & tips, and post your feedback/suggestions to Abyss/Phoenix. 

realdollx.ai

youtube.com/realdoll

RealDoll on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Mar 18, 2009 (in Germany)

----------


## Airicist

Honey Pie
July 6, 2010




> Her lips are full and pink. Her teal green eyes are intense and inviting. Her black eyeliner accentuates her high cheekbones and her strawberry hair complements her light African skin. Her metallic halter dress holds her supple thighs and pushes on her round breast. She is the result of careful attention and workmanship. When you see her up close, you can’t help but stare. At $6000, she’s certainly not a cheap date. For creator, Matt McMullen, she's a work of art. For everyone else, she's a Real Doll.
> A film by Drea Cooper & Zackary Canepari

----------


## Airicist

How the $6000 Sex Aid Real Doll Is Made Inside the Factory Rubber Doll Fantasy Heaven

Published on Dec 5, 2012




> Going inside the Real Doll factory located at Abyss Creations in San Marcos, California.
> Her lips are full and pink. Her teal green eyes are intense and inviting. Her black eyeliner accentuates her high cheekbones and her strawberry hair complements her light African skin. Her metallic halter dress holds her supple thighs and pushes on her round breast. She is the result of careful attention and workmanship. When you see her up close, you can't help but stare. At $6000, she's certainly not a cheap date. For creator, Matt McMullen, she's a work of art. For everyone else, she's a Real Doll.

----------


## Airicist

The Making of RealDoll, the Customizable, High-End Sex Toy

Published on Apr 9, 2015




> George Gurley tours the inner sanctum of Matt McMullen’s Abyss Creations, where lifelike Sexbots are born out of silicone.

----------


## Airicist

Strongroom update 2016

Published on Sep 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

RealDoll’s first sex robot took me to the uncanny valley | Computer Love

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> Engadget’s editor-in-chief, Christopher Trout, tours Abyss Creations, makers of the hyper-lifelike RealDoll sex doll just months before the release of Harmony AI. When the Android app debuts later this April, it will give users access to a sexualized personal assistant, like Siri for phone sex. But the real draw is Harmony the sex robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The race to build the world’s first sex robot"
The $30bn sex tech industry is about to unveil its biggest blockbuster: a $15,000 robot companion that talks, learns, and never says no

by Jenny Kleeman
April 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

My conversation with an AI sexbot

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> Here's what it's like to chat with a RealDoll sex robot programmed to get to know your body and your brain.






Sculpting your future robot lover

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> The goal of sex robots is companionship as much as physical intimacy, says Abyss Creations founder and CEO Matt McMullen.






Where sexbots come alive: Tour the RealDoll factory

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> We explore the hardware and software of Abyss Creations' next-gen RealDolls equipped with AI personalities.


"Dawn of the sexbots"
Stepping out of "Westworld" and into your arms: an AI-equipped, faux human lover with customizable looks, voice, personality and sex drive. Could it be your perfect companion?

by Ry Crist
August 10, 2017

----------


## FlawlessMeerkat

Sex toys are purely designed as a channel to relieve men.
Sex dolls is for anyone who is interested in it. Customers who purchased it include couples who want to enhance their sex lives, single men, photographers, collectors, filmmakers, scientists, health professionals, future artists and more.
RealDoll – They make luxurious and life-like dolls. They have a wide collection of sex dolls that you will surely love. They produce high-end sex dolls that are worth buying considering its quality, performance and durability.

Matt McMullen is the CEO of RealDoll. He is one of the most popular names when it comes to sex dolls. The quality of his work is extremely impressive. If you are looking for a real life sex doll, RealDoll is the best site to go.

----------


## Airicist

Sex robot hands-on at CES 2018

Published on Jan 10, 2018

"There’s a new sex robot in town: Say hello to Solana"
Abyss Creations debuts its second robotic RealDoll at CES 2018

by Christopher Trout
January 10, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Realdoll's sex capable robot "Harmony" animation test

Published on May 22, 2017




> Testing some different animations and expressions for our latest endeavor, Harmony. Harmony is a sex capable artificial intelligence created in conjuncture by RealDoll, and Realbotix. What do you think?

----------


## Airicist

RealDoll X premier

Published on Apr 9, 2018




> Introducing our new product RealDoll X. Powered by the Realbotix platform.

----------


## Airicist

Beyond sex robots: fact vs. fiction

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> Engadget Editor-in-Chief Christopher Trout dives head first into the hysteria surrounding the world’s first sex robot to draw a hard line between fact and fiction. He’ll cross the globe to talk to the people who have dedicated their lives to the study and production of humanoid lovers, and take Harmony and her sex robot siblings out of the lab for a real-world night on the town.

----------


## Airicist

RealDoll X promo

Feb 20, 2020




> RealdollX is an AI driven robotic doll system powered by the technology developed over the past several years. 
> 
> It features a modular head system with multiple points of actuation, which enables the doll to form expressions, move its head, and speak to you.
> 
> The eyes can also move and blink, creating an experience never before possible with any doll. It is designed to run with customizable AI software "X-Mode", which allows you to create unique personalities and control the voice of your robot.
> 
> With each Realdollx you receive the X-Mode AI software and one year subscription, which is managed and distributed by RealDoll.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex robots replicate 'human expression' leaving people 'convinced they're alive'"
Sex robot manufacturer RealDoll has released a staggering new video that flaunts its latest range of dolls powered by artificial intelligence (AI). Viewers remarked one even looked "alive"

by David Rivers
February 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creepy AI sex robot tells divorced singleton she knows meaning of 'true love'"
An Instagram clip shows Harmony offering to "f***" a man "to death" if he wanted. Her artificial intelligence chatbot also said she can tell him the meaning of "true love"

by Berny Torre
February 23, 2021

----------

